# Opus X Perfecxion X Cigar Review - Lives up to its reputation



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar definitely lives up to its reputation, I can't say a bad thing about it. Very complex, full flavor and perfect construction.

Read the full review here: Opus X Perfecxion X Cigar Review - Lives up to its reputation


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Preachin to the chior here. I love this cigar.


----------

